# [Risolto] Stampa con chromium e konqueror

## ciro64

Ciao.

Attualmente riesco ad effettuare la stampa di pagine web solo con firefox.

Con chromium e konqueror riesco a fare solo la stampa su file.

E' presente nelle USE "globali" cups.   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

$ eix www-client/chrom

[I] www-client/chromium

     Available versions:  6.0.472.62 ~6.0.472.63 ~7.0.517.24 [M]~7.0.536.2 **9999 {cups gnome gnome-keyring system-sqlite}                                      

     Installed versions:  6.0.472.62(02:16:01 23/09/2010)(cups -gnome-keyring)

     Homepage:            http://chromium.org/

     Description:         Open-source version of Google 

$ eix konquer

[I] kde-base/konqueror

     Available versions:  

        (4.4)   4.4.5!t

        (4.5)   ~4.5.1!t

        {aqua +bookmarks debug +handbook kdeenablefinal kdeprefix svg thumbnail}

     Installed versions:  4.4.5(4.4)!t(20:01:07 30/09/2010)(bookmarks handbook svg -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix -thumbnail)                          

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE: Web browser, file manager, ...

```

Ed avendo una stampante HP photosmart d7360 uso il software hplip (presente nelle USE globali anch'esso)

Qualche suggerimento in merito ?

Grazie e Buona Domanica  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ci
> 
> Con chromium e konqueror riesco a fare solo la stampa su file.
> 
> 

 

io non ho problemi.

spiegati meglio. cosa accade quando lanci quei programmi?

chromium lavora in ambiente kde?

non so se sia importante ma, nella mia kde-4.5.1 sono presenti i programmi kde-base/printer-applet e kde-base/system-config-printer-kde .

----------

## ciro64

Dunque (mo me menano....)

Ho xfce4, gnome 2.30 e kde 4.4.5   :Rolling Eyes: 

Con qualsiasi programma che utilizzo tipo openoffice ed anche firefox o okular, gimp e stampa fotografica 10x15 ecc ecc la stampa funziona perfettamente.

mentre konqueror e chromium è come se non inviassero la pagina alla stampante.

E questo mi succede con qualsiasi DE che uso (eh si ogni tanto mi piace cambiare... e poi lo faccio anche per far vedere un po' come sono i vari ambienti desktop GNU/Linux ai miei amici  :Smile:  solo che nessuno di quei lazzaroni vuole "spalmare" una sublìme gentuzza sul suo pc     :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: )

a parte questo piccolo ot, i 2 programmi da te indicati non li ho installati.

Mah.. non so; che possa dipendere da hplip ?

```

# eix hplip

[I] net-print/hplip

     Available versions:  3.9.12-r1 ~3.10.6 {X doc fax +hpcups hpijs kde libnotify minimal parport policykit qt4 scanner snmp static-ppds -udev-acl}            

     Installed versions:  3.9.12-r1(15:22:31 30/09/2010)(X hpcups hpijs libnotify policykit qt4 scanner -doc -fax -minimal -parport -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl)

```

----------

## cloc3

un punto è certo.

chromium usa le gtk.

se lo lanci in ambiente non kde, i due programmini miei centrano come il due di picche.

però per uscirne, bisogna raccogliere più informazioni.

quando io lancio una stampa con chromium, attivando il menù con il tasto sinistro, si apre una finestra di dialogo che propone la scelta della stampante, nella quale posso riconoscere la stampante che desidero. a te quella finestra compare?

aggiornare hplip costa poco, ma non dà garanzie.

prova a leggere i log di cups e cerca di capire se, almeno, le richieste di chromium arrivano al server.

poi prova a lanciare chromium da linea di comando e a leggere gli eventuali output verso terminale.

a volte, uno strace -f -e open chromium 2>&1 può dare suggerimenti efficaci.

----------

## ciro64

Dunque ho provato

1) prima ad aggiungere la flag udev-acl ad hplip ma senza novità.

2) Fatto upgrade di hplip; ma anche qui nulla di che.

dallo strace non riesco a capire nulla (probabilmente colpa della mia ignorance in materia... nonn ho l'"occhio clinico"  :Sad: )

La finestra di dialogo compare; ma solo con firefox effettua le stampe (chromium e anche konqueror no).

hp-toolbox non mi è di grande aiuto se non per dirmi che devo cambiare il colore magenta  :Very Happy: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque grazie come sempre  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dallo strace non riesco a capire nulla (... nonn ho l'"occhio clinico" )
> 
> 

 

molte righe terminano con un = -1 ad indicare che quel certo file non è stato trovato.

allora ci si chiede: 'oibò, perchè quel file non è stato trovato?'

e ci si accorge, tipo, di non avere installato le kdelibs  :Smile: .

volendo, si può togliere il -e open, in modo da ottenere un output ancora più lungo e incomprensibile.

purtroppo è difficile sugerire altro, perché il difetto è troppo particolare.

una possibilità potrebbe essere quella di provare ad avere meno sfortuna.

good luck.

 :Cool: 

----------

## ciro64

Ok... vedrò di mettere a confronto un po' di strace con i 3 browsers... (che cosa manca ? altro che settimana enigmistica  :Razz: )

----------

## Xytovl

Ho avuto un problema simile (stampante HP), l'aggiornamento a cups 1.4 (~amd64) lo ha risolto

----------

## ciro64

Magicooooo; mi mancava provare questo upgrade.

Problema Risolto

Grazie grazie grazie  :Smile: 

----------

